# IOS 8.0.2 update ?



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I currently have the iPad Air and iPhone 5c. They both popped up yesterday with messages about an update available and ready to download. Do I really want to do this? They both operate just fine now. Frankly, I'm scared to upgrade with the complaints about the iPhone 6.:facepalm:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

chickenmommy said:


> I currently have the iPad Air and iPhone 5c. They both popped up yesterday with messages about an update available and ready to download. Do I really want to do this? They both operate just fine now. Frankly, I'm scared to upgrade with the complaints about the iPhone 6.:facepalm:


 Yes you do want to update.
I have already done this update on my iPad Air

Now this is why you should and what the update does.

iOS 8.0.2
This release contains improvements and bug fixes, including:

Fixes an issue in iOS 8.0.1 that impacted cellular network connectivity and Touch ID on iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus
Fixes a bug so HealthKit apps can now be made available on the App Store
Addresses an issue where 3rd party keyboards could become deselected when a user enters their passcode
Fixes an issue that prevented some apps from accessing photos from the Photo Library
Improves the reliability of the Reachability feature on iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus
Fixes an issue that could cause unexpected cellular data usage when receiving SMS/MMS messages
Better support of Ask To Buy for Family Sharing for In-App Purchases
Fixes an issue where ringtones were sometimes not restored from iCloud backups
Fixes a bug that prevented uploading photos and videos from Safari


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IF you're on 8.0.1, yes.

If you're on 7.x.x, it's up to you.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I updated and am thrilled with the changes so far! Love the fact that I can answer the phone on my iPad if necessary. Also like the new keyboard.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I just did the update on my iPad. Now I can't open homesteadingtoday in tapatalk. When I search for it, it comes back with no results. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

There is a dedicated app in the iPad. Sometime ago the Tapatslk. was let go and is not working. I am surprised you had one that was working.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

My TapATalk works fine. 
I have HT and another half dozen forums in it. (Although I recently found the HT App and it seems to work a bit better in the eMail notification. It works 1/4 of the time, where TapATalk's eMail notify worked 0%...)
I am a SysOp and my TapATalk for that forum works flawlessly.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Tapatalk came back with homesteadingtoday in 1 ipad but not other. Weird!


----------

